# Je ne trouve pas la série grip friend dans real racing 3



## Stevelebg (27 Août 2014)

Bonjour je voudrais savoir ou se trouve la série grip friend dans real racing 3 car je ne la trouve pas


Envoyé de mon iPad à l'aide de Tapatalk

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h19 ----------

Up


Envoyé de mon iPad à l'aide de Tapatalk


----------



## yngve (27 Août 2014)

Stevelebg a dit:


> Bonjour je voudrais savoir ou se trouve la série grip friend dans real racing 3 car je ne la trouve pas
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPad à l'aide de Tapatalk
> ...


??????????


----------



## Locke (27 Août 2014)

Stevelebg a dit:


> Bonjour je voudrais savoir ou se trouve la série grip friend dans real racing 3 car je ne la trouve pas
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPad à l'aide de Tapatalk
> ...


Oh pt1, c'est de pire en pire.


----------



## Jura39 (27 Août 2014)

Locke a dit:


> Oh pt1, c'est de pire en pire.



Ouai ça ne s'arrange pas


----------



## yngve (27 Août 2014)

J'au du rater des épisodes car je ne comprends rien à la question ou alors il n'y a rien à comprendre ?


----------



## Stevelebg (28 Août 2014)

Dans real racing 3 ta des séries de course 
 Et je trouve pas la série qui s'appelle grip friends


Envoyé de mon iPad à l'aide de Tapatalk


----------



## Locke (28 Août 2014)

Stevelebg a dit:


> Dans real racing 3 ta des séries de course
> Et je trouve pas la série qui s'appelle grip friends
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPad à l'aide de Tapatalk



Et alors, quel est le rapport d'un jeu avec un problème matériel iPhone ? 

Ici, ce n'est pas JeuxVidéos.


----------



## Jura39 (28 Août 2014)

Locke a dit:


> Et alors, quel est le rapport d'un jeu avec un problème matériel iPhone ?
> 
> Ici, ce n'est pas JeuxVidéos.



Oui comprend pas trop parfois


----------

